# government epetition on endometriosis



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

endometriosis uk have started an epetition to get the government to place a higher priority on investigation and treatment of endometriosis.

any and all signatories very much appreciated - we need 100,000 to get it debated and possibly acted upon.

http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/22012

thanks everyone

/links


----------

